# GPS mounting options



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

So I asked in another thread about the pros/cons of the Garmin Edge 200, which I just got. What about mounting alternatives? I was thinking of mounting mine on the top tube but considered the seat tube as well. 
I know the standard is the stem or handlebar but has anyone else successfully mounted theirs anywhere else on the bike ( a mountain bike specifically)? Got pics to show?

Thanks


----------



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

Ok, how about just pics of your standard mounted GPS ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

seat tube? how would that be useful at all? you can't see it to access the buttons. the antenna is not pointed at the sky, so you will get suboptimal reception. the mount is not intended to be used that way, so you may well find your GPS missing, and since you cannot see it fall off, who knows where it is?

you have a few viable options.

1. handlebar
2. stem
3. top cap mount (Purely Custom, Paul Components)
4. top tube
5. cockpit expander
6. pocket


----------



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

dont necessarily need to see the screen while i'm riding. I just want the data for after the ride mostly. 

So is the pocket option just as effective reception-wise provided I get a proper signal before I stow it away?


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Only one way to find out


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is mine, on the stem is for my 500 and on the top tube is the mount for my Oregon 400 for when I go to new places I don't know. Hope this helps


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Major Glory said:


> dont necessarily need to see the screen while i'm riding. I just want the data for after the ride mostly.
> 
> So is the pocket option just as effective reception-wise provided I get a proper signal before I stow it away?


Not necessarily. it doesn't matter if it has good reception before you put it away. like your seatpost idea, the pocket is a suboptimal location reception-wise. however, unlike the seatpost location idea, your risk of losing the GPS is much lower.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Major Glory said:


> dont necessarily need to see the screen while i'm riding. I just want the data for after the ride mostly.
> 
> So is the pocket option just as effective reception-wise provided I get a proper signal before I stow it away?


All the Edge units have a flat panel antenna that works best when the GPS (screen) is facing straight up, which is why it is designed to mount on the stem (best) or bars.

If you have to _have_ something different, bolt it on top of your helmet. If you want less than accurate data, put it anywhere else but stem or bars (or helmet top).


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No*



Major Glory said:


> So is the pocket option just as effective reception-wise provided I get a proper signal before I stow it away?


No. I tried it once and the mileage was way off on my regular route. Why would you not mount it as Fourtango's photo shows? Kind of dumb to buy a GPS and not use the way it is intended.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Garmin 500 custom mount: Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Garmin 500 custom mount: Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums


Perfect on an MTB, let the GPS get wiped in crash and maybe, maybe save the brake levers that are more costly.


----------



## Bjdraw (Jun 3, 2012)

I use Cyclemeter on my iPhone in my pocket and have reviewed the map afterwards and it sure looks accurate. I do worry about it getting hit during a fall, but am not sure if that would be more or less likely than it getting lost or damaged on a handle bar or top tube mount. The handle bar mounts for the iPhone do include an extra battery which would be required if you plan to ride for more than a few hours and use it as a GPS.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bjdraw said:


> I use Cyclemeter on my iPhone in my pocket and have reviewed the map afterwards and it sure looks accurate. I do worry about it getting hit during a fall, but am not sure if that would be more or less likely than it getting lost or damaged on a handle bar or top tube mount. The handle bar mounts for the iPhone do include an extra battery which would be required if you plan to ride for more than a few hours and use it as a GPS.


This guy is asking about an Edge and you start talking about phones? You don't notice problems with the phone in a pocket because you have little idea of what you're looking at in the first place. Phones are not as accurate as a dedicated GPS and they suffer even more from suboptimal placement.


----------



## Bjdraw (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking for something different and not knowing what I'm looking at are not the same thing. I suppose my point was really that not everyone requires the same level of accuracy and that there are advantages to keeping it your pocket -- obviously at the expense of accuracy.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Bjdraw said:


> Looking for something different and not knowing what I'm looking at are not the same thing. I suppose my point was really that not everyone requires the same level of accuracy and that there are advantages to keeping it your pocket -- obviously at the expense of accuracy.


I posted this in another thread.


> I've tried my android alongside my Garmin 750 and Garmin 60CSx and the GPSers are around 6-12 feet discrepancy in plotting. My android accuracy is about 80-130 feet off.


So if you have a trail that has two branches about 50 feet apart, the GPS will get you to the correct one. The phone will not get you to the correct one.

And if you want to navigate using the iPhone, you will be knocking into trees and rocks waaaay off trail, since 80-130 feet off can be bad indeed. :devil:

[removing tongue from cheek now........]


----------



## Bjdraw (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't navigate using the iPhone GPS, I just use it to look back on distance and speed. IE, I'll ride the same trail twice and compare times. I'm more interested in comparing my previous run to my current one than anything else, so as long as it is consistent, it works.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Bjdraw said:


> I don't navigate using the iPhone GPS, I just use it to look back on distance and speed. IE, I'll ride the same trail twice and compare times. I'm more interested in comparing my previous run to my current one than anything else, so as long as it is consistent, it works.


To be on topic for this thread, how do you mount your GPS?


----------



## Bjdraw (Jun 3, 2012)

slocaus said:


> To be on topic for this thread, how do you mount your GPS?


I mentioned it in my first post in this thread -- right before NateHawk called me out -- I put it in my pocket even though that makes it less accurate.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Perfect on an MTB, let the GPS get wiped in crash and maybe, maybe save the brake levers that are more costly.


You're probably right. Although I don't know why the stem or bar is a problem for the OP either. Custom stuff like this is cool I think. Just food for thought. There's a lot of great ideas and information about the mount in that thread that could be adapted.


----------



## row-z (Mar 8, 2011)

Standard mounting spot for my Garmin 605


----------



## cliffover3 (Aug 31, 2006)

I mounted mine on the bar. Little vibration to the unit. I like the stem free for pushing the bike (don't say why are you pushing the bike?). sideways screen read, has everything I need in a gps. AAA batt are lighter Under $200. garmin foretrex 401


----------



## cliffover3 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK first upload of photo, sorry testing out.


----------



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

Update - I went with the top tube mount on my Niner EMD. Its a good location for me and should hold up fine.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's what I got for my Oregon 400 (from another thread):



random walk said:


> I got this one and so far it's been very stable on fast, bumpy descents (I ride a rigid fork).
> 
> I just mounted it to my stem, so the viewing angle is good. There's some flexibility in the base and cradle rotation to maintain a proper viewing angle (if you need to mount it on an "angled" part of your bars, for instance).


I did have my first ejection event Sunday. Hit a babyhead at pretty good speed (enough to bottom out my rim), and the Oregon went flying up past my head. Battery cover off, batteries out, but fortunately the SD card stayed in and the unit works fine. I'll add a thin velcro strap or fat rubber band for extra security.

For the Edge 200 I don't see a comparable product by RAM, but there is this.


----------



## cliffover3 (Aug 31, 2006)

That bar fly mount looks neat for the edge, would like to have one, except for the price! My last etex had a batt cover mount, often wondered about the plastic on plastic for cushion, and the vibration through the cover to the unit. I wonder if the edge gps's are so light maybe it dosen't matter. 
Had to add some foam to my foam mounted gps due to the foam compressing, now it's starting to look alittle funky.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Major Glory said:


> dont necessarily need to see the screen while i'm riding. I just want the data for after the ride mostly.
> 
> So is the pocket option just as effective reception-wise provided I get a proper signal before I stow it away?


I put my old blackberry in my camelbak in an outer pocket. It seems to capture the GPS signals just fine. I turn it on when I start my ride and turn if off when get back home or to the car. I never touch it other wise. Does exactly why I want it to do.


----------

